# We need lots of finger crossing



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

All three of us are getting haircuts tomorrow!

I stopped by the vet today to make sure that the groomer can do something other than shave the dogs bald. When she found out that I want N to have a scissor cut, she almost started crying right then and there. She's afraid to do a scissor cut, she keeps saying that it will look terrible on a Maltese. I keep telling her that N isn't 100% Maltese and that he's very fluffy and that he's had a scissor cut many times before and he really does look GOOD that way, but she still looked very upset. Finally, the vet got his wife to agree to come and help, so she's going to do it. But, she's still so afraid! I'm hoping that once she feels N's hair, she'll realize it'll be okay. And in any case, he'll look better than if I tried to do it myself, which is my other choice at this point. Little C will be getting her face trimmed and her feet pads trimmed. Not much room for error there. Then there is me. *shudder* I've had some nightmarish things happen to me that were caused by scissor wielding people. *shudder*

Anyway, cross your fingers for me that I won't be back on here, sobbing, tomorrow.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Good Luck!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awww!! Good luck you guys!! I'm totally with you on being afraid of people with scissors! I just finally got my first good haircut in a year...Been growing out the terrible haircut from last year. I've been wearing ponytails everyday, it was hard to tell if I was 24 or 6 years old for a while


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Just remember, it'll all grow back if it isn't just right!!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Good Luck. I have only one person that I allow to touch my hair. She has been doing it every two weeks for the past 10 years.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Good Luck!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Apr 1 2005, 09:16 AM
> *All three of us are getting haircuts tomorrow!
> 
> I keep telling her that N isn't 100% Maltese
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48023*


[/QUOTE]
N,isnt a Maltese? I always that he was!!!What elese is he Bichon????He is beautifull no matter what !!!Reminds me of Bailey(Maltese/Bichon) now that I think about it







Good luck and posts a pic. if you can.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

aw good luck, they're both gonna look fabalicious


----------



## Dixie_Sapper (Mar 28, 2005)

Good Luck and let us know how it goes.

Melinda & Sapper


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I have no idea what N is. He was sold to the guy who gave him to me as a 100% purebred Maltese, but he obviously isn't. I figure that there is either some Poodle or some Bichon in there. Depends on which of those two breeds is the smarter...of course he is part of the smarter of the two. 

Anyway, I've known for years that he most likely isn't a pure Maltese. He's much too big and doesn't have Maltese hair. As his hair grows, it sticks out more and more until he looks like a giant puffball. I also realized it the first time that Little C got a haircut. I asked for the exact same cut as N. He came out looking like a champion. She looked terrible. Her hair is fine and silky and droopy. It just hangs down. N's hair stands straight out and has never hung down.....only on his ears and his tail. When you pet him, his hair deflates for a moment and then puffs back up again. But, I can't figure out WHAT he is because I've looked at lots of pictures of Poodles and of Bichons and he doesn't really look like either of them in the face. He doesn't really look all that Maltese in his face either...not close up. That's why I'm fairly certain that he must be a mix. And what can I say? It apparently takes more than one dog breed mixed together to acheive the Perfection that is N. 

As for my hair. *gulp* Mine is like N's in that it grows slowly. He gets a bad haircut and is depressed for at least a month. I'm the same. Actually, he tends to start to look better sooner than I do. If I can just find a hair stylist I like, I'll stick with her/him. And if the groomers do even a barely okay job with N, I'll stick with them because I figure that they'll get better with him with more practice. And the alternative is a train ride into another city. I'm not worried about Little C because she's just getting trims here and there. And, as I keep reminding myself, they'd be hard pressed to do a worse job than what I could do on N.

Anyway, they'll start with Little C. So N and I will have some quality alone time. Then, while they are doing N, Little C and I will go and get mine done. I feel better if I have a dog on my lap while I'm getting a hair cut. Security blanket thing. Normally, I'd take N, but it'll probably take longer to do my hair than Little C and I can't allow any gaps in time between dogs or another dog will squeeze into our time slot. The groomer is normally VERY VERY busy these days since the weather is warming up. More people are getting hair cuts for their dogs.

Well, I have to go and print a bunch of N's pictures where I like his hair so that she has something to go by. 

And eat some breakfast.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Bailey looks and has the Maltese hair around his face and ears and tail.His body hair is curly and very thick like a Bichons.It does lay down when he is in a full coat but,curly.I think him and N,look alot alike.How much does he weigh?Bailey weighs 11 lbs. as of Wed.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Last time I weighed him, he was close to 6 kilograms. I plan to weigh him again after he gets all that hair cut off.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

<span style="font-family:Impact">awww good luck with all your haircuts !!! im sure everything will turn out beautiful !!!! </span>


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Well, I just dropped off Little C and I can go get her in two hours. N is looking everywhere for her. He can't figure out what happened to her. Looks like I won't be getting a haircut today after all. The sky is yellow today. I wore my mask and was still coughing a lot until I got back home. There is no way that I would be able to sit in some little shop for an hour without ending up having an asthma attack. *sigh* This just figures. The last three days were gorgeous and the air quality wasn't bad at all. The weekend arrives and everything goes yellow.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Good Luck!!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

OHMYGOD! She's GORGEOUS! She is simply stunning....she should be a dog model! She looks absolutely fantastic!!! The groomer did what I wanted and then did more---she evened out everything on her entire body (Little C had been suffering from surgery-related cuts and mommy-thinks-she-can-handle-clippers-cuts) She's totally beautiful! I can't wait to see how N will turn out! The groomer is taking a lunch break and we are supposed to go back in about an hour. I'm not nervous anymore--I'm excited!














Will need to buy the groomer a present!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

YAY~!!!~
















we need photos!!!!!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I'll put one of her up in a few minutes. There won't be one of N; he's too easily recognizable.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

How's that for adorable? (She wasn't exactly thrilled to have her picture taken.)


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Oh my gosh, she is beautiful!!!














I love the cut. Baxter can not stop drooling!! LOL :lol:


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Just dropped off N. Now Little C is going nuts looking around for N. Actually, she seems pretty upset. I had to take her with me when I brought N to the groomer because she cannot tolerate being left totally alone. This is also why we had to wait until the weekend to get the haircuts. I had to be able to be WITH Little C while N gets prettied-up. And now, I'd better do some serious snuggling because she's really worried about N not being here.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

omg !!!
C is soooo cute !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

She is BEAUTIFULL in every sence of the word!!







I wanna smooch her,that cut is adorable.Way to cute for words.how long is the hair on her body? Ohh,I wish we could see N'S picture


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I just got back with N. WOW! He looks even better than Little C! It's almost six o'clock. He went in at 1:30. So, it took over four hours and they were going to charge me only 40,000 (that's about $40). I insisted on paying 60,000. He looks INCREDIBLE and I know that he's not the easiest dog once on the groomer's table and the poor groomer should be paid for all that time that she put in. She must be exhausted!

Sheila, C's hair is an inch and a half on her body.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

What an ADORABLE picture of "C"! The groomer did a GREAT job! I love her face!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awwww!!!! So beautiful!!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Apr 1 2005, 10:17 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Oh my gosh she looks so so cute!







They did a wonderful job!







She is soooo adorable!!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

That is a fabulous look! I love how the cut on the ears trims the face. She looks beautiful.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Oh my gosh! Lil C looks georgous! She looks too innocent too! LOL GREAT JOB! Where's lil N?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

She looks gorgeous. I love her cut. I hope YOUR hair cut will turn up as good.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

She looks adorable NC's Mom. I'm even considering printing out that picture to take to the groomers... Abby is due for another haircut within the next week!! 

Does Little C wear jumpers etc with that cut? Or should I ask for a little shorter maybe?


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Little C is a nudist at heart and prefers to go about in her birthday suit. However, I did make her wear a sweatshirt when we went out for a walk today and there were no mats.

I read to her what everyone said and she has quite the big head now.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Apr 3 2005, 05:55 AM
> *Little C is a nudist at heart and prefers to go about in her birthday suit.  However, I did make her wear a sweatshirt when we went out for a walk today and there were no mats.
> 
> I read to her what everyone said and she has quite the big head now.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48491*


[/QUOTE]











I can't wait to see Mr N!!!!! Please post us a pic soon!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Apr 3 2005, 04:55 AM
> *Little C is a nudist at heart and prefers to go about in her birthday suit.  However, I did make her wear a sweatshirt when we went out for a walk today and there were no mats.
> 
> I read to her what everyone said and she has quite the big head now.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48491*


[/QUOTE]
LOL


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sunshine_@Apr 3 2005, 05:05 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yup,I printed it out.I have decided to cut down Kirbie and thats what I have been looking for ,at first I thought 2-3 in but seeing littleC ,it made my mind up.He was supposed to go last Wed. but the vet said with just doing his chip I should wait a couple days.So he goes this Tues. and Little C's pic. is going with us


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That picture of Little C has to be one of the cutest Maltese photos I've ever seen. She is a total doll... you are right... she should be a model... gorgeous!!!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

aww she looks perfect, i'm happy for you..

so fluffy!!!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

AWWWWW sheis outragouse i wanna kiss her !!!!!! what a sweet sweet face


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Sex and the Single Sister...what is that book about?








Very nice grooming!








~Elegant


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Hahahaha...I realized later that everyone was going to be squinting at the screen to try and read the titles of all the books behind her and a book with a title like that WOULD have to be the most visible!







Actually, I don't know what it's about. I haven't read it yet.

Well, Little C is totally honored that there might be two other puppies with her "do" running around. She requests pictures of her future possible twins. 

Sir N will not be having his photo posted publicly as he is too recognizable. Ah, the trappings of fame.







Actually, I don't even have a photo of him for ME. He was so exhausted after his hair cut that he passed out on the bed and pretty much didn't blink until the next morning. And then I got busy. Hopefully, I'll get one tonight. I took one this morning, but the sunlight was too bright and he was squinting. Once I get a good one of him, I'll pm it to those who have posted in this thread.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

C looks GREAT!





















I'm sure N looks just as fab!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Apr 4 2005, 12:44 AM
> *  Once I get a good one of him, I'll pm it to those who have posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
YES,Please do !!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Okay, everyone who posted in this thread just got a pm from me with two Sir N pictures. A few people got two PMs because I screwed up the first one.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Apr 7 2005, 07:34 AM
> *Okay, everyone who posted in this thread just got a pm from me with two Sir N pictures.  A few people got two PMs because I screwed up the first one.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
He is such a cutie!







They were good pics, and very cute ones how he tried to fit in C's bag and then tried to keep u from leaving with ur bag! :lol:


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

GREAT PICS














Too cute


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg.. that is the cutest picture!!!!!!!!! sooo adorable!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks for the pics! TOO CUTE!

The one of him trying to fit in C's bag was hilarious! She must be really tiny in comparison to him!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks for the pics!!!! I love them!!


----------

